# Newbie in Monterrey



## Newbiemonty (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I came to Monterrey couple of weeks before and got bored of restricting to hotel and office. I will be here till December and would be glad to catch up with people and explore this beautiful city ( on weekends).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you meet others to join you in your explorations.


----------

